# Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/4/09 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 4th, 2009 | 10:30 pm | TV: SunSports/ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

:whiteflag:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I'm no more worried to play the Lakers than I am to play OKC. We only play as well as our opponent struggles because our coach is a teacher at the Mike Brown school for inept offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Best of luck tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

This oughta be interesting.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Not even sure what to think of this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Basel said:


> Best of luck tonight.


We'll need a lot more than luck to win tonight mg:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Im hoping we actually show up and make a game of it like last time we were at Staples, we almost stole it.

Lakers are so deep, and have a massive front line. We couldnt keep Oden, Nene or Anderson off the glass...how the **** are we gonna get Bynum,Gasol and Odom off it?

I say we utilise the Big Cat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Bynum just towers over Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I dont like Beas defending Bynum...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Mario 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Lakers are so longggg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

We look like a team full of midgets out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Yeah they weren't fouling all over Beas there or anything. Give me a break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Mario hits another 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Chalmers playing well early.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Mario is so much better when he's aggressive. He needs to play like that every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wow, 3 straight offensive rebounds..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Mario for 3333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jamaal with the offensive rebound and dunk.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jamaaaaaal.


Chalmers has a beautiful shot tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Bout time Magloire got some damn minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

The Lakers offensive attack seems to be to just go to whoever UD or Beasley is on cause they are way too small to guard Bynum or Gasol.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

So where the hell has Magloire been while I've been waiting for him to get minutes? He obviously wasn't held out because of his play. And everyone in the organization says that he has been a consumate professional. He should have been playing. Hell, start him!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I was probably the biggest supporter on the Dorell bandwagon before this season, but wow is he done or what? I've never seen worse plays than some of the things I've seen him do.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> So where the hell has Magloire been while I've been waiting for him to get minutes? He obviously wasn't held out because of his play. And everyone in the organization says that he has been a consumate professional. He should have been playing. Hell, start him!


Spoe is a retard is all you need to know.

Now why is Wright getting minutes?

Oh yeah, Spoe is a retard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

So Wade is 0-4 and we're up two. I guess his teammates are at fault for not hitting open shots...oh wait.

Magloire is singlehandedly winning this game. He's an actual center.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Although I hope Dorell over DQ isnt something we go to every game, tonight, we need his length and rebounding in the game. 

Hopefully DQ comes in at SG to start the 2nd when Wade gets a rest.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> So Wade is 0-4 and we're up two. I guess his teammates are at fault for not hitting open shots...oh wait.
> 
> Magloire is singlehandedly winning this game. He's an actual center.


I'm glad i'm not the only Magloire fan here. I think he should be ahead of Joel, and I don't dislike Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

...so I take everything I just said about Dorell back :laugh:

23-21 Miami after 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wow, Dorell.

Sadly I think Wright has peaked, as ironic as that is.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Want to hear a joke? Dorell Wright.

I wasn't surprised at all that Odom almost made that 80 footer. I thought it was going in.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

You want to win in LA, but yet, you can't hit a free throw. Good job, Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dorell defending the PG's is an interesting concept. I dont hate it.

Magloire should be ahead of Anthony. We're just too small not to have him as our backup. He rebounds. He blocks out. And he's physical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

How bad has Wade been? jeez...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Love how bodies go flying right when Jamaal gets in the game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> How bad has Wade been? jeez...


I hope that we can win tonight if he continues to play bad. Then he can see that it's not his teammates' fault.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

you serious Rio?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Come on UD, how many times do you have to miss a put back shot off an offensive rebound until you learn to kick the ball back out instead?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

6-0 run by the Lakers.

I hate watching Beasley stand around the 3pt line. Bah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Beasley hasn't even touched the ball since two straight scoring possession utilizing his presence. Terrible captaining of the offense by Chalmers. Just terrible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I smell an implosion coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dorell for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dorell 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Oh my God. JVG just said Roy is as good as Wade. Insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

^ Yeah just heard that. Maybe thatll wake Dwyane's *** up.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I've come to the conclusion that Chalmers simply can't keep anyone in front of him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Jace said:


> Oh my God. JVG just said Roy is as good as Wade. Insane.


Remember in '07 he went on a rant about how Ginobili was better than Wade?

He seems to not like Wade much.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Van Gundy talks all sorts of nonsense all the time. I just tune him out


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Was JO in even in the paint when they blew the whistle? Wtf.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Jace said:


> Oh my God. JVG just said Roy is as good as Wade. Insane.


That's sheer ignorance on his part.

Amazing that we're only down 3. I still don't understand this substitution pattern where Wade sits for 20+ minutes of actual time until they build up a lead. Why not bring him back a little earlier and take him out a little earlier if the situation calls for it? If you could preset your substitution patterns then what would be the point of coaching? I'm not a psychic so I shouldn't be able to say Beasley is coming out for Haslem, Wade is going to leave after the 1st, Wade will come back with roughly 6 minutes playing, etc.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jo Hit A ****ing Free Throw


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

How is that foul on Wade cause he pulled the chair on Kobe?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Spinning Wade to Beas for the Beasley feathery J, NICE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

JVG just corrected himself after Mark Jackson pointed it out.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

LOL he must be reading this thread


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade yelling at Beasley, lol. You suck Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Damn Beasley that was going in.

Horrible floater from Wade, what was that?

I'm getting really tired of this. He looks like a different player. At least work on your free throws so you can get points the easy way. Do something. Pass. Run around off-the-ball. It's pitiful to watch, knowing how good he actually is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade 0-6.

This slump has got to break soon. My goodness.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> Jo Hit A ****ing Free Throw


There should be an assistant coach whose only job is to come kick him in the shin whenever he leans backwards and misses a free throw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

nice and1 by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

nice frive by udonis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jamaal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dwyane!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Anyone remember me saying the Big Cat needs more minutes after his first extended appearance last night? Thanks for listening Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jamaal is playing great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Of course that goes in against us.

51-48 LA at the half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

THere's our gift at the buzzer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Kobe...god dammit...how many people hit those kinda shots on us....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Magloire has been wasted all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I cannot believe we're out rebounding them by 6 and have 1 more offensive rebound than they do. It did not seem that way.

Right when Magloire came in, it turned.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Did anybody else think that Wade looked like he can't elevate on that last layup he missed that Magloire tipped in?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

It doesnt feel like it, but we are actually outrebounding them - and have more offensive boards.

Loving the Big Cat tonight.

Need to get Beasley some more looks in the 2nd half. 

Dorell actually gave us some solid minutes...and the revolving door continues as JJ is now out of the rotation with Cook...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> Did anybody else think that Wade looked like he can't elevate on that last layup he missed that Magloire tipped in?


The 2 dunks he had showed otherwise.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Our scoring is pretty even so far, and interesting to look at:

6-6-6-9-7-7-7


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Lakers only 1 turnover, jeez. Showing why they are the champs I guess.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Wade2Bease said:


> The 2 dunks he had showed otherwise.


I know, but he didn't have to take off from far for either dunk.

The team is playing well. Everyone besides Wade is 55%. If he breaks out of this ridiculous slump prospects look bright.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Heated said:


> Magloire has been wasted all season.


This.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Interesting that we're only going 8 deep tonight, the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

That Wade dunk when UD screened Kobe was from pretty far out Adam...I didnt think he was gonna make it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> That Wade dunk when UD screened Kobe was from pretty far out Adam...I didnt think he was gonna make it!


Then what the hell is wrong with him?! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

How good would we be if we were a good rebounding team? So frustrating.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade looks so lackadaisical right now. He's acting like a little sissy boy. Watch him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Soft foul on Mike...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Theyve been calling this half loosely up until that Beasley foul on Gasol. That was tissue soft.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade is getting good looks and bricking horribly. This is whackity-whack. Even Mark Jackson is calling him out.

We can't be giving up offensive rebounds to Kobe, of all Lakers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade now 2-12. He just cant make anything.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

At least hit rim on that lay-up Wade, you were not hit that hard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade's effort just isnt there. He has no conviction in anything hes doing, whether its driving, shooting or getting back on D.

I dunno whats up with him - but this is not his teammates fault. Theyve shown up tonight.

Wade - pull your head out your ***.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

This is insane. What is wrong with this guy? Who is this person? This goes back to that OKC game where he had all those turnovers and couldn't shoot. This hasn't just been a couple games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

The rest of the team is 22-38 tonight. If only Wade werent in this horrific slump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

No Arroyo tonight...thank god...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I think Mark or Jeff, whichever was making the point, are on to something about nobody talking to Wade when he's playing like goat a$$. I think everyone from the bottom to maybe even Riley/Arison are kind of scared to say anything adverse to him in fear of him developing any sort of resentment for the franchise.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I'm probably going to get killed for this so let me preface this by saying, THIS IS ONLY SPECULATION. Could it be drugs? Seriously. You don't fall off that quickly at 28 years old with no major injuries. It's not that uncommon either. It has happened throughout NBA history. It happens throughout society. This is just too bizarre. He airballed a layup that old Wade would have dunked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Q-Rich to the line


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> I'm probably going to get killed for this so let me preface this by saying, THIS IS ONLY SPECULATION. Could it be drugs? Seriously. You don't fall off that quickly at 28 years old with no major injuries. It's not that uncommon either. It has happened throughout NBA history. It happens throughout society. This is just too bizarre. He airballed a layup that old Wade would have dunked.


Nope. When you're a star athlete it's too hard to hide that stuff. He would have been skipping practices and stuff. I think he's just in a slump and is very frustrated with himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

How the **** does UD always end up with the ball at the end of the shot clock?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Why not move that weakside after you're doubled Q?

A lot of our guys really over-dribble quite often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

There you go Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Heat lead. How bout that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

We suck at technical free throw shooting...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

76-76 after 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I'm actually expecting a big 4th quarter from Wade.



And I think the best thing that could happen to Wade would be to get dunked on by Kobe. That would fire him up, and he plays his best when angry.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Wade2Bease said:


> We suck at technical free throw shooting...


When Beasley is in I'd like to see him shooting them. Enough of the entitlement bull****. This team needs to be sponged clean of entitlement and politicism.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



myst said:


> I'm actually expecting a big 4th quarter from Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the best thing that could happen to Wade would be to get dunked on by Kobe. That would fire him up, and he plays his best when angry.


The guy's been off his game for a couple of weeks now. That should be enough motivation for him.

But even with his struggles, we still suck when he's not in the game. Hopefully we can keep this game close until he comes back in.

Or will this be a game where he goes the entire 4th?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

nice pass by Dorell. Jamaal to the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Nope - no Wade.

Nice pass from Dorell to Magloire.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jamaal made my lol at those ft attempts


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Beasley has played almost the entire time at SF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dammit dont jump Dorell!

I dont like that Kobe is in and Wade isnt...thats bad news


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Come on Wright, don't you guard Wade in practice?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

This is all you Spo.

Why would you take Wade out when Kobe is in?

Thanks...really..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Okay, if Wade is going to be resting Beasley must be at PF. There is no other option.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

16-27 FTs, wonderful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

And can we honestly quit playing Mike at the 3!? Especially when Kobe is the other 3!?!!!

Man this is frustrating!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> This is all you Spo.
> 
> Why would you take Wade out when Kobe is in?
> 
> Thanks...really..


Second night of a back to back for us, 3 days rest for them. Not fair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> Okay, if Wade is going to be resting Beasley must be at PF. There is no other option.


Yup, especially when playing him at the 3 could easily result in him being swticed onto Kobe, as just happened.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

wtf Dorell?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Mario for 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Where the hell is Daequan?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Farmar, like most PG's, just goes right around Mario as if he isnt even there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Chalmers really cant keep ANYONE infront of him...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

rofl Wade stops to whine he coulda got his own miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

What can you do against that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Heated said:


> rofl Wade stops to whine he coulda got his own miss.


Yup, he could've at least scrapped for it. He acted like the play was dead I hate that. All he's doing is looking for fouls on every attempt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

If we were even a semi decent free throw shooting team, we'd be down probably 1 by now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Give Kobe a T already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

My god Wade.

Seriously, what is WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

This free throw shooting is a joke. It seems no matter the personnel, this team seems to fall back on all of the same bad habits. Makes me wonder about the overall coaching concept.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Nice layup for QRich.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Farmar, like most PG's, just goes right around Mario as if he isnt even there.


I forced my roommate who knows nothing about basketball to reenact why I was screaming bloody murder. Rest assured, he now understands that closing out on a guy's left hand and letting him dribble right handed straight to the basket is awful.

Single worst play of the game by far. Grats Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Jace said:


> This free throw shooting is a joke. It seems no matter the personnel, this team seems to fall back on all of the same bad habits. Makes me wonder about the overall coaching concept.


Free throw shooting, rebounding and Zone offense. 3 things that have given us struggles for a long time.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

sad.. just sad..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Aaaand there's the UD for Beasley sub...AHHH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Look at the stats. We lead in all major categories other than turnover and a -3 in offensive rebounds. 12 missed FT shots is killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade2JO again!

Woah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Nice JO!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

They're crying about the officiating, and Haslem's just called for a foul because Odom stepped on his foot. Ive always hated that call.



Wade2Bease said:


> Free throw shooting, rebounding and Zone offense. 3 things that have given us struggles for a long time.


Yup.

**** you Odom...*******


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

:LOL JO! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

ODom is ejected with 2 T's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

JO did not throw the first blow, really. Odom pulled at him while he was on the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Hahahaha bye bye Lamar.

17-30...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I honestly have no faith when we go to the line.

None.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade has made 3 great passes in a row.

****!! This ft shooting is frustrating as hell.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Why are the Heat always so horrible from the line? With Shaq, without Shaq.. It doesn't matter. They're always horrible


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

18-32 from FT line? Seriously? We could have had another 14 points for... FREE?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

We should be winning this game with the FTs we've missed.

That's twice they've called a foul when they should've called a travel. POPPYCOCK!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

We'd be leading, and by about 6 - if we could shoot just 75%!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Ah, the "lets stand around and watch Wade" offense.

Lovely Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Here we go again. UD to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

He made both. Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Why didnt Haslem grab that offensive rebound instead of half-assedly tapping it? He had enough room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

UD ties it up!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Yes UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Q-Rich for 33333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Big shot Q, we are actually leading in the 4th, amazing


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Even through all of this garbage.. They're somehow taking it to the Lakers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Chalmers got trucked by Fischer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade is getting pantsed by Kobe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Is there a more frustrating way to lose than by not being able to rebound and hit free throws?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

5th on JO.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

That was a freakin' charge on Kobe... BS call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> Wade is getting pantsed by Kobe.


If we could rebound, that would have never happened.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Is there a more frustrating way to lose than by not being able to rebound and hit free throws?


No. FTs are the worst. We've given away like 16 points at the stripe. Unforgivable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

True.

We'd be smashing them if Wade shot even 42% in this game though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Jason Jackson has our back!!

"J. A. Adande: 
Jason Jackson sitting next to me, made a good point. Leading with the knee was supposed to be a charge this season. "


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade to the line - lets see if he can hit 1...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Hit em D


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Heat up 2, 1:26 left, lets get this!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade gives us the lead.

They are sending screens from everywhere to get him open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Come on!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

WTF was that false graphic they just showed on ESPN about the last Heat win against LA being in 2004? If they mean "in LA" that's something completely different. Get the facts straight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

If we could only rebound...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

WAdeeeeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Great D by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Play solid guys.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Who shoots the ft's?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Excellent D!

Uh oh...free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Q-Rich to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Q-Rich hits both


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade loves to shut us up in the fourth.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Qqqqqqqq! great game for him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

ahhh rebounds


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Wade2Bease said:


> If we could only rebound...


:smackalot:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade to the line. Here we go again...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Yessssss, hitting the FT's when they matter the most!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade hits both!

Clutch FT shooting to end the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I cannot ****in believe we are winning :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Of course that goes in.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

wtf, how did he hit that. damn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Of course

OF ****ING COURSE


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

We should have fouled, made them take 2 ft's!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade to the line..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

When we need free throws. Why is JO in the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dwyane...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

lol...ditto


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Damn, thats a lot of time left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Cant you just see a game winner coming


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

horse**** man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Of course


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

lucky piece of fagget ****.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

shoot me


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

We fail.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

That's good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Why didnt Mario leave his man and double Kobe?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

This is ****ing bull****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

free throw shooting ended up coming back to haunt us. Yup, this was as frustrating as it gets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

FREE ****ING THROWS

Forget Kobe's cagging bull**** shot, and his gloating afterwords. We had this game. Free throws.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Kobe was looking at Doris Burke like she worked at a hotel.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Man, what a tough loss. We played so well, it's just tough to swallow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I feel sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

27-42

27-42

...

That is a percentage even a bad high school basketball team would be ashamed of.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I don't give a **** about Kobe and his stepford grin. MAKE YOUR ****ING FREE THROWS!

Rick Barry should be on a plane to meet us in Sacramento. IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

And all we needed was 29-42


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Wade2Bease said:


> free throw shooting ended up coming back to haunt us. Yup, this was as frustrating as it gets.


Specifically that last, not even too close miss by Dwyane. I had a feeling we'd give up a second end-of-quarter buzzer-beater in this game. This team can be so frustrating to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Now we gotta beat a resurgent Kings team without JO to make this a 2-2 road trip.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade's teammates 54.5%.

Wade 33.3%.

I'm not even going to point out the free throws again.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Really fun game to watch but as a Laker fan i gotta say that Heat played better than the Lakers only freethrows and Kobes miracle shot separated them from a win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> Cant you just see a game winner coming


Call me ****ing Nostradamus


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Idiot Mario Chalmers. First he lets Fisher shoot then he doesn't double Kobe. What does he think? Somehow Kobe is going to pass out of a double team to Fish with 2 seconds left? Idiot. ****ing idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> Wade's teammates 54.5%.
> 
> Wade 33.3%.
> 
> I'm not even going to point out the free throws again.


Yeah, but how many open shots did Wade give them in that 4th quarter? And tonight, his teammates were hitting those shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

:d


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> Idiot Mario Chalmers. First he lets Fisher shoot then he doesn't double Kobe. What does he think? Somehow Kobe is going to pass out of a double team to Fish with 2 seconds left? Idiot. ****ing idiot.


Seriously! I was gonna point this out too. No reason to help off a 3pt shooter with a 4pt lead. 

Then he watches Kobe and doesnt come down to help. I have no idea what he was thinking. He was standing right there then backed away for no damn reason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I cant remember feeling this shattered after a loss.
This is heartbreaking...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Basel said:


> :d


Come in here to gloat? ***** move. The Lakers got outplayed, and just got lucky we missed FT's and Kobe went to the bank.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

And how the **** can we play so well in Orlando and in LA, arguably the two best teams in the league, at their arena, yet look so freaking bad at home so far this season? 

like Jace said, this team is so damn frustrating to watch.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



Adam said:


> Idiot Mario Chalmers. First he lets Fisher shoot then he doesn't double Kobe. What does he think? Somehow Kobe is going to pass out of a double team to Fish with 2 seconds left? Idiot. ****ing idiot.


He couldn't leave Fisher after he just hit a 3.


The mistake we made was not fouling when we were up 4. It was 6 seconds left, if we foul and then they hit 2 ft's, were up 2 with ball and 6 seconds left.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Coaching staffs that refuse to higher free throw coaches frustrate me to no end. They need to get their heads out of their asses and hire a free throw shooting expert. Tired of seeing guys on this team go up to the line with a cavalier attitude and just throw something against the rim like their shot putting in the Olympics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> I cant remember feeling this shattered after a loss.
> This is heartbreaking...


Game 4 against Atlanta.

Regular season would be that last game in Boston last season without Wade, where we had the lead then Pierce went off for like 3 straight baskets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



myst said:


> He couldn't leave Fisher after he just hit a 3.
> 
> 
> The mistake we made was not fouling when we were up 4. It was 6 seconds left, if we foul and then they hit 2 ft's, were up 2 with ball and 6 seconds left.


When he should have doubled Kobe there were only 2 seconds on the clock. Kobe was not going to be able to pass out of a double and Fish wasn't going to catch and shoot on the run like that and it would have only been a 2 pointer in the worst case scenario.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Totally blew this game at the FT line. Shouldn't have even come to that last shot. Totally outplayed the Lakers, talk about a frustrating loss. This ranks at the top frustrating losses in the reg season certainly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Dwyane shooting 33% was not a recipe for success. Once again, he plays well, we win. Can't blame the _Wadettes_ this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



myst said:


> He couldn't leave Fisher after he just hit a 3.


At that point time was running out. And i'd rather take my chances with Fisher taking that shot then Kobe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

When it was clear we were going to be going to the line...why did we not put our best free throw shooter in?

Ahhh its an asinine question anyway...i just cant figure this **** out


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

woooooooow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Its pretty ironic though - a day after Wade calls out his teammates, his missed free throw(s) killed us and he gets a miracle shot hit on him by Kobe.

****ing ironic...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> When it was clear we were going to be going to the line...why did we not put our best free throw shooter in?
> 
> Ahhh its an asinine question anyway...i just cant figure this **** out


Same reason in American baseball they never bunt the runners into scoring position. ****ty coaching. It has become the norm and simply the way things are done in that respective fraternity.

There's zero reason why James Jones, Daequan, and Michael weren't all on the floor for the free throw shots. Same reason there was no reason Jamaal hasn't been playing before tonight. We sure found out that he wasn't injured, didn't we?

Did anybody actually think that Wade wouldn't miss a free throw? I was just glad he made one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Man, that **** hurt, but **** it.

Wade put in a great effort today despite poor shooting. He was finally driving hard and looking to dunk it in people's faces. Everyone played like a warrior today. This is as good a loss as it gets, I want it to leave a horrible taste in Wade's mouth. He needs to get that wake up call and tonight could have been it being shown up by Kobe on national tv. I also LOVE Q-Rich, this dude is a baller unlike all the other one trick ponies we have at SF.

Besides, we already had our stolen win in Orlando with Beasley's very questionable dunk. (and Wade's 3 against NJ)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I know this is a little crazy since Kobe had a big 4th (8 of his points being when Dorell was on him) and hit that crazy shot over him, but Wade's D on Kobe late in the 4th was very good. Unfortunately we couldnt rebound which lead to 2nd chance point for Gasol and Bynum off a couple of his misses and that 3pt play by Kobe after he had just missed a J.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



PoetLaureate said:


> Man, that **** hurt, but **** it.
> 
> Wade put in a great effort today despite poor shooting. He was finally driving hard and looking to dunk it in people's faces. Everyone played like a warrior today. This is as good a loss as it gets, I want it to leave a horrible taste in Wade's mouth. He needs to get that wake up call and tonight could have been it being shown up by Kobe on national tv. I also LOVE Q-Rich, this dude is a baller unlike all the other one trick ponies we have at SF.
> 
> Besides, we already had our stolen win in Orlando with Beasley's very questionable dunk. (and Wade's 3 against NJ)


Except for the complaining after every call and never getting back past the halfcourt line on defense, I guess you can say he gave great effort. Although it was pretty comical when he was *****ing at the ref while there was a ball lying beside his foot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

^ yeah...but im still gutted. I felt like vomiting, and im not even joking.

Alright guys, who gets POTG tonight? Despite his questionable play for 3 quarters...you gotta go with Dwyane dont you?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Agreed Adam, I was mainly paying attention in the 4th when Wade finally seemed to wake up. The first 3 quarters were again pretty meh on his part.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> ^ yeah...but im still gutted. I felt like vomiting, and im not even joking.
> 
> Alright guys, who gets POTG tonight? Despite his questionable play for 3 quarters...you gotta go with Dwyane dont you?


I don't think it's too crazy to give it to Magloire. We would have gotten blown out if it wasn't for him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Shockingly, I also completely agreed with Haslem being in the game this time around. Beasley just looked overmatched to me and is still pretty poor fundamentally. He scored a few points off jumpers but that was basically it, their frontline made him a total nonfactor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



MB30 said:


> ^ yeah...but im still gutted. I felt like vomiting, and im not even joking.
> 
> Alright guys, who gets POTG tonight? Despite his questionable play for 3 quarters...you gotta go with Dwyane dont you?


How about Q-Rich just for not missing a ****ing free throw? :funny:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Give POTG to Burnie. He's the only one I trust anymore. Everyone ok with that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

JO had the quietest double double ever.


----------



## Just Watch Wade (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Wade was going through the motions too much the first 3 quarters, which is a huge problem hes having throughout the season. If he doesn't make a few jumpshots and the traps and double teams keep coming, he gets into a funk and starts arguing with the officials too much. But he played excellent D in the fourth and generally made all the key plays down the stretch. Someone else mentioned that this might be a good loss for Wade to have, it might just wake him up a bit for the rest of the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

*POTG*


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I hope Magloire gets more minutes now. Joel's shotblocking aint got **** on Big Cat's screens. He doesn't get called for offensive fouls on them either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

^ Agreed. Id take Big Cats screens and rebounding ability over Joel's shotblocking.

I tell you what though - I wish JO would start contesting more shots rather than trying to draw the charge. That Kobe one was a prime example.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

So will Quinny jump Arroyo soon?

Arroyo is playing less and less and like Ira points out, his non guaranteed contract makes him an easy cut.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I think Arroyo has lost the teams faith. He picks his own number too often and is a poor defender. Quinny may actually jump him.

On to Sacramento I guess...but man, this hurts. Sucks it was the Lakers too - everything just seems to turn up gold for them.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Why does Daequan not play anymore? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

You guys played us tough and I actually thought that you were going to pull this one out. Good game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*



sknydave said:


> Why does Daequan not play anymore? Can anyone tell me?


Same reason he didn't play as much after the all-star break; we're better at the SF roatation. Many of DQ's best minutes came next to Wade. Early in the season last year, Matrix was always hurt and we were short at SF so he played a lot this year. After the all-star break, Jamario Moon did a really good job there and James Jones came back. This year James Jones is healthy and fills the shooter need at the spot and then Q-Rich is a steady starter and your seeing Beasley forced there when Haslem is in and you see Dorell Wright earning minutes there and at SG with his defense and rebounding.

Mentioning Dorell Wright, who here is starting to really like what they're seeing from Dorell Wright? He played good defense on Kobe last night but Kobe simply hit the shots. It happens. I'm starting to think if we can keep Dorell Wrtight at a rate a bit lower or atleast around his current one, he could be a keeper. His defense and rebounding are pluses next to Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Bleh. Great shot by Kobe. Great to see Wade having an epic game of 7-21..............:nonono:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Seems to be a lot of Wade hate on here lately.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Not hate. Just disappointment really. We know how good he can be but he's just being stupid with his play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Has he really been that dissapointing all year? I know his percentages are down but what did he used to do that he's not doing now?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

He knows he's one of the best (if not, the best) slashers in the league. Instead, he choosing to pull up and shoot ugly 3's and long 2's at random points in the shot-clock, completely disrupting our offense. He's also not realised he is shooting 42%, so continues to fire up them 3's. 

It's just annoying how we know he can do it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

Is he playing hurt or something? Or is he just lazy?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I have no idea. Maybe he's pacing himself because he's not in prime shape? I really don't know.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 19: Heat @ Lakers (12/3/09 10:30PM)*

I guess we'll all find out as the season progresses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who got POTG here? Wade?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade clearly had the best stats in almost every regard, as expected, he did help lose the game though by missing a free throw/free throws, which I think should only reinforce him being the POTG, considering it's in a loss.


----------

